# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Pjetër Koleci

## Fiori

Në vazhdim po vendos disa krijime të Pjetër Kolecit të cilat janë dërguar në adresë të forumit, nga vetë artisti.

----------


## shefqeti11

Me lejo te sjell nje informacion te vogel rreth Pjeter Koleci-t.


Emer Mbiemer: PJETER KOLECI
Data lindjes: 25 Janar 1964
Vendi lindjes: Fishte Lezhe Shqiperi
Vendbanimi: via cavalieri di Vittorio Veneto 2/2 31010 Ormelle Treviso Italy.
Shenim: Jeton ne Itali me leje te qendrimit te perhershem
Studimet: Mbaron shkollen e mesme artistike "Prek Jakova" Shkoder dega pikture 1984
Maron studimet e Akademise se arteve te Bukura Tirane dega pikture monumentale 1996 (studimet e akademise zhillohen ne kohen e demokracise ne Shqiperi)
Ekperienza punes:
1985-1987 punon si mesues vizatimi ne shkollen "Gjergj Fishta" ne Lezhe. 1996 ne bashkpunim me firmen "ABBA" ne Treviso si afreskist Itali.1998 ne bashkpunim me firmen "Art della Liberté" ne Conelianos si dekorator Itali
2000 ne bashkpunim me firmen "T.R.S" te Oderzos si Skenegraf
Tashti punon ne profesion te lire si piktor P.I.03879730269
çmim te piktures ne konkursin nacional te piktures "Noe Bordignion" Castelfranko Veneto
Ekspozita:
1984 Ekspozite Kolektive ne pallati e kultures ne lezhe
1993 Ekspozite kolektive ne Galerine Komtare ne Tirane Albania
1994 ekspozite neAcademine e Arteve te Bukura ne Tirane Albania
1995 Ekspozite ne pallatin e kultures ne Lezhe Albania
1996 Ekspozite ne Ormelle Itali
1997 Ekspozite ne Cimadolmo Itali
1998 "Dino d'Orsi" Pare Conegliano Itali
1999 "Salla Baschlé" Ormelle Itali
2000 "Borgo Mallanote" Tezze di Piave Itali
2003 Konkurs nazional pikture Castelfranco Veneto Itali
2004 "Aule Parco Verde" Ormelle Itali
Piktura e Koleci Pjeter jane koleksion ne galerine e Arteve ne Lezhe(AL) OMPAC Galeri (IT) koleksion privat ne: France, Gjermani, Itali, USA,Kanada,
Ekperienza punes:
1985-1987 punon si mesues vizatimi ne shkollen "Gjergj Fishta" ne Lezhe
1996 ne bashkpunim me firmen "ABBA" ne Treviso si afreskist Itali
1998 ne bashkpunim me firmen "Art della Liberté" ne Conelianos si dekorator Itali
2000 ne bashkpunim me firmen "T.R.S" te Oderzos si Skenegraf
Tashti punon ne profesion te lire si piktor P.I.03879730269
çmime: çmim te piktures ne konkursin nacional te piktures "Noe Bordignion" Castelfranko Veneto
Ekspozita: 1984 Ekspozite Kolektive ne pallati e kultures ne lezhe
1993 Ekspozite kolektive ne Galerine Komtare ne Tirane Albania
1994 ekspozite neAcademine e Arteve te Bukura ne Tirane Albania
1995 Ekspozite ne pallatin e kultures ne Lezhe Albania
1996 Ekspozite ne Ormelle Itali
1997 Ekspozite ne Cimadolmo Itali
1998 "Dino d'Orsi" Pare Conegliano Itali
1999 "Salla Baschlé" Ormelle Itali
2000 "Borgo Mallanote" Tezze di Piave Itali
2003 Konkurs nazional pikture Castelfranco Veneto Itali
2004 "Aule Parco Verde" Ormelle Itali
Piktura e Koleci Pjeter jane koleksion ne galerine e Arteve ne Lezhe(AL) OMPAC Galeri (IT) koleksion privat ne: France, Gjermani, Itali, USA,Kanada,

----------


## Fiori

'Zoja me Krishtin fëmijë' dhe të tjera...

----------


## icelok

> 'Zoja me Krishtin fëmijë' dhe të tjera...


Pikturat klasike mendoj se jane krijimtari e artistit,
dhe arti konceptual do te jete fantazi,
une nuk e kam degjuar ndonjehere kete artist,po me duket interesant.

----------


## icelok

"non e tuto oro quelo che lucica"

----------

